

Procter & Gamble Launches Widget To Convert Clicks into Water - mars
http://mashable.com/2010/10/25/pg-water-widget/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
michael_dorfman
Isn't Mashable just a bit embarrassed about acting as an unpaid arm of P&G's
PR department?

Obviously, the widget is converting anything into water; what's really
happening is that P&G has decided to donate some water, if and only if they
can corral enough folks into generating publicity for them.

 _Because P &G is responsible for the actual “donations,” bloggers can spend
their time writing and producing great stories instead of sending out e-mails
to ask for donations, which makes the contest more about helping the cause
than promoting oneself._

No, the contest is more about promoting P&G. And it is embarrassing to see a
press release taken at face value.

